# Day at the races BLUE ROD



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys,
My buddy needs help with Camera look at his work.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not too bad Jon...*

Maybe a little better lighting... but I've seen (and taken) worse... Cars look darn good though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have a REAL basic camera. It takes pretty good macro shots, but what I found is most times I turn the flash off. If you have a lamp (floor/table whatever).... Pics come out MUCH better with no flash and just rely on the lamp for lighting. All cameras are different, but worth a try. When I did this for the first time I was shocked how much better things could look.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I can confirm that turning off the flash and using additional ambient light is the way to go. My digital camera takes lousy flash pictures. Shots like the one posted when I'm taking macro shots in my basement, too dark. The same camera will wash out all the detail in people's faces when used to take flash pictures in the same room (though that is not always a bad thing, depends on the subject).


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*All lighting aside...*

What do you think about Bluerod's cars?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Cars look darn good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bluerods cars look great! Welcome to the fun of posting and looking.

I also turn off my flash and use a lamp to get good lighting. I,m using a Mavica with floppy disc. Outside lighting works great on a sunny day also.

BZ


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

*day at the racers*

thank guys have lot more cars waiting for the grand opening of the new autoworld dragway thanks john bob


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Cars look great ! I also prefer ambient lighting to flash.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

sidejobjon, very cool cars. That Mustang looks really good. Can you get a better pic of that one???


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mustang*

Blue Rod detailed these cars. They are great he needed help posting pictures. His work desirves to be shared. Stop making fun of my pictures or i will not post no more ROBRODS.
ONLY KIDDING


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a hint or two I've learned in the last couple of years. First off, I agree 100% with the lighting issue. Florescent lighting is a color killer. I good regular light bulb is way better. Sunlight is the best. Using the macro setting on a camera with auto focus works way better if the only thing it has to focus on is the subject. 

The background is causing the camera to focus on it, rather than the car. Try moving the camera back a few inches and refocus the camera. When the little bars are focused on the car and not the background, shoot. 

Also, I'm another big fan of Photobucket. If you can load pics here, you can load them there. Once loaded, mouse over the picture and a pop up will appear under the pic with a bunch of link options. Use the IMG one. Copy and paste it right on your post, and the picture will appear like magic!! 

Awesome looking cars!!! I like the finish on them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, cool cars there sidejob. Always been a fan of the Jungle Jim stable...Sltman is right, get hooked up with Photobucket, it's easy and free, saves all that double clicking, easier on the eyes...RM


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

yep, photobucket is the way to go, the mustang looks real nice, great job, take it easy, tony


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice cars man!!! um when i use my camera (i always turn on macro for better picture up close) .. what i learned to make it a better picture is use a light color background and floor where you put car on. play with it and you will get it - good luck! 

Wes


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*$$$*

Blue Rod how much for NOVA? $$$$


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Russ Davis mustang*

More of BLUE ROD lexan Mustang


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mickey T*

By Blue Rod


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow! Sharp looking cars!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue Rod, they are very,very cool!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool! Sweet lookin' Lexan!:thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are sharp in blue and orange. The white color pops great with both of them!

Bob...fun machines...zilla


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*More Blue Rods*

Waiting for AW drag to run on.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Those cars are *SMOKIN'!* :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just WOW!!!!! Stunning cars!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dat is the Stuff!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You're gonna distract the competition at the tree with those beauties!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Jungle Jim & grumpys first ride*

More to follow


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Blue Rod*

Heres some more


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome cars!!!! The paint on that nova really has my attention!!! WW!!!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Fitting tributes to honor the great ones. 

Line 'em up!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Shop getting ready*

Were can we get tools


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Shop under construction*

Shop under Construction


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars!!! Somebody has some tools, those builds just don't happen!!! A lot of the shop tools are scratch built. Try Winner's Circle Pit Row for jacks and personal. Muscle Machines diecast put out some cool lifts. I had an old post on shop tools, Back At The Shop, page 8 post # 119, under customizing...RM
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=8


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lexan Stangs*

BOB,
Thanks for Lexan Mustangs . Got 6 one for each color lane.

Save me some Sox & Martins & Snakes. No Table at Aberden show this year for you??

Great Detail thanks


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Ramp Truck*

Ramp Truck


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaay Cool!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like trucks!! Nice old Dodge you got there!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

sidejobjon said:


> Ramp Truck


 Hi SideJob
Where did you find the ramp truck? The truck is "period" correct for Landy's car! Very nice work!

Larry


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

the ramp truck made from a old bp tow truck and a hot wheel ramp truck combine bluerod


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bluerod said:


> the ramp truck made from a old bp tow truck and a hot wheel ramp truck combine bluerod



Damn!!!:freak:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Not my work*



Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi SideJob
> Where did you find the ramp truck? The truck is "period" correct for Landy's car! Very nice work!
> 
> Larry


I just put pictures up for the Great detailer "BLUE ROD". I would rather be able to detail like him instead putting up his Photos. Great Guy to deal with also PM him for prices. He usually makes more then one & has table at Aberdean show. PS His work looks better in person!!
Thanks


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Blast from the past*

Barrett turn table


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL LOOKING CARS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some great looking cars here. Love the vintage drag cars!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Something fresh out of shop*

Blue Rod Super stocks


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Blue ROD*

Blue Rod


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super nice detail work on the Ford, and that RR? is just plain awesome!!!! SWEET!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super authentic, too. Good pics.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Been in shop waiting for snow to melt in south Jersey*

Back order waiting on decals & parts


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*AW charger release 8 TJET*

Bob Burns Version


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those look good Sidejob, real gooooood!!!, :thumbsup::thumbsup: and I'm a Bowtie man...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAH!! MOPAR RULES!!!

Wes


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*hod fire truck custom*

Blue Rod has taken a HO detriot Tow truck & made a Fire truck/Ladder Fire rescue. WOW Chris M would like this.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice lil' fire truck.Good work.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah ! Very nice firetruck!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the firetruck, I may have to start looking for some ho scale ladders. I had a red tjet towtruck sitting on the work bench now for 3 weeks without a boom.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work on the Fire truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, what a cool fire truck!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me likes!!! Put a blinkie LED in it!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Me likes!!! Put a blinkie LED in it!! :lol:


You are sooooooo right scm!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not that you're gonna do it, but... I just realized that's a clear top. That would take a different process to light. I'd cut the bubble gum machine flush with the roof, and drill two small holes for the anode and cathode of the LED. The bottom 1/3 I'd cover with BMF. Oh, and for something like that I would spray a coat of candy red on the LED first. Nice job on the body!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Side job Garage*

Bob is still doing some nice custums.
Just got this from him.
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice truck John. 

Bob, where is the Sky High Pick em up truck??


----------

